# Enneagram type and DSM categories.



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

"The Enneagram is already a 'multiaxial' typology that can accommodate all the personality disorders and neurotic disorders presented in the DSM-IV while also correlating the personality types and personality disorders." (Riso & Hudson).

If their correlations are correct, from your pathology you can determine your Enneagram type.

Each Enneagram type is said by Riso & Hudson to have nine levels of development. Usually Levels 1-5 do not show DSM categories.

For Type 1
Obsessive-Compulsive Personality Disorder (DSM 669) may begin at Level 6.
Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder (DSM 417) may begin at Level 8.
For more information, see Riso & Hudson.

For Type 2
Histrionic Personality Disorder (DSM 655) may begin at Levels 4-5.
Somatization Disorder (DSM 446) may begin at Level 6.
Hypochondriasis (DSM 462) may begin at Level 7.
For more information and deeper levels, see Riso & Hudson.

For Type 3
Narcissistic Personality Disorder (DSM 658) may begin at Level 6.
For more information and deeper levels, see Riso & Hudson.

For Type 4
Avoidant Personality Disorder (DSM 662) may begin at Level 5.
Narcissistic Personality Disorder (DSM 658) may begin at Level 6.
Borderline Personality Disorder (DSM 650) may begin at Level 7.
For more information and deeper levels, see Riso & Hudson.

For Type 5
Schizotypal Personality Disorder (DSM 641) may begin at Level 7, as may Schizoid Personality Disorder (DSM 638).
For more information and deeper levels, see Riso & Hudson.

For Type 6
Passive-Aggressive Personality Disorder (DSM 733) may begin at Level 5.
Dependent Personality Disorder (DSM 665) may begin at Level 7.
Paranoid Personality Disorder (DSM 337) may begin at Level 8.
Borderline Personality Disorder (DSM 650) may begin at Level 9.
For more information, see Riso & Hudson.

For Type 7
Histrionic Personality Disorder (DSM 655) may begin at Level 5.
Hypomanic Episode (DSM 335) may begin at Level 7.
Manic Episode (DSM 328) may begin at Level 8.
Bipolar Disorders (DSM 350) may begin at Level 9.
For more information, see Riso & Hudson.

For Type 8
Antisocial Personality Disorder (DSM 645) may begin at Level 7.
For more information, see Riso & Hudson.

For Type 9
Passive-Aggressive Personality Disorder (DSM 733) may begin at Level 5.
Dependent Personality Disorder (DSM 665) may begin at Level 6.
Schizoid Personality Disorder (DSM 638) may begin at Level 7.
Dissociative Disorders (DSM 477) may begin at Level 8.
For more information, see Riso & Hudson."

Source: The Enneagram and Psychology


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

Where's good ol' depression? I'd also like to add that riso hudson seem to have a relatively outdated interpretation of what it means to have a bipolar mood disorder. Their version seems to be bipolar I, which means mania coupled with equal or less frequent depressive episodes. I would agree that bipolar I seems to correspond with the seven type. Bipolar II is a rather different animal, characterized by pervasive depression with infrequent episodes of hypomania- a much more subdued version of mania. Bipolar 2 seems to correspond more with the withdrawn types, my guess is especially 4s and 5w4, although this is just a guess on my part.

A good definition of bipolar II: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bipolar_II_disorder

And then there's cyclothymia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyclothymia


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

so interesting- thanks for posting. i think looking at these things in the context of enneagram is especially helpful for healing, as it encompasses a range of both unhealthy levels AND healthy levels- which is applicable to most people it seems. perhaps everyone, though it seems the challenge of full blown personality disorders is in that it seems they are a sort of breaking off at the unhealthy level, a disconnect from the healthy levels, though perhaps even then it is possible to heal and reconnect.


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

Yep, they definitely weren't using the DSM IV, as Passive-Aggressive P. Disorder is definitely not in there. Interesting nonetheless.


----------



## The13thGuest (May 3, 2011)

My mother says I'm an antisocial and I'm an 8. So I suppose it is accurate.
Not to say that I am antisocial, but if people close to me can veiw me that way I suppose there is mild truth or relevance in it.
But she has also called me a borderline, and here favorite nickname for me is "Narcissa" (which is the female form of Narssicus, the person who Narcissism was named for [she thinks I am narcissistic)
My friends are also constantly calling me paranoid.

Which I suppose all ties together because my tritype goes 8-6-4 and all said DSM categories are listed as one of my three types. So, I think it's pretty accurate. c:


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm a type 1.

My mother says at the age of 4 I didn't need anybody to tell me to do my homeworks at school. I'd do it, get the best grades and never get late. She also says that I was the one who got mad with 'em, and not the contrary, to get there right on time, and that I was very anxious on this sort of thing. (still am, btw) She says she was afraid that I'd become an OCD SJ, just like the rest of her family.

So... I suppose this list is accurate for me.


----------



## unico (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm a 4 with severe bipolar NOS (I get severe depression, severe and psychotic mixed episodes, and hypomania). I also have a bunch of anxiety disorders. I was once diagnosed with Avoidant PD, but I don't know if that's accurate.


----------



## The13thGuest (May 3, 2011)

unico said:


> I'm a 4 with severe bipolar NOS (I get severe depression, severe and psychotic mixed episodes, and hypomania). I also have a bunch of anxiety disorders. I was once diagnosed with Avoidant PD, but I don't know if that's accurate.


I'm sad you have to live with going through severe depression and psycotic episodes, it must be hard. My brother had those from his anxiety and panic disorders (he is a fairly unhealthy enneagram 6.) And your Avoidant PD is probably innacurate, psyciatrists just love slapping labels on people. For example; I told my shrink I got a B- (I usually get A's) on an essay because the topic I had to write about was not one that I aggreed with, was interested in, or wanted to write about. He said I needed Ritalin because my lack of good work on my paper was from having ADHD inattentive type. Psyciatrists want to slap labels and perscribe medicine so they get money. Don't believe all that is said to you because it is probably not true unless you see it in yourself.


----------



## unico (Feb 3, 2011)

The13thGuest said:


> I'm sad you have to live with going through severe depression and psycotic episodes, it must be hard. My brother had those from his anxiety and panic disorders (he is a fairly unhealthy enneagram 6.) And your Avoidant PD is probably innacurate, psyciatrists just love slapping labels on people. For example; I told my shrink I got a B- (I usually get A's) on an essay because the topic I had to write about was not one that I aggreed with, was interested in, or wanted to write about. He said I needed Ritalin because my lack of good work on my paper was from having ADHD inattentive type. Psyciatrists want to slap labels and perscribe medicine so they get money. Don't believe all that is said to you because it is probably not true unless you see it in yourself.


I don't think I have Avoidant PD, either.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

The13thGuest said:


> Psyciatrists want to slap labels and perscribe medicine so they get money. Don't believe all that is said to you because it is probably not true unless you see it in yourself.


right, don't believe the person who spent 6+ years going through medical school because it's all a conspiracy and psychiatrists go into their profession to categorize complex humans in little boxes for the sake of making money, not because they want to, oh, help people or anything. 

i'm not saying some psychiatrists aren't corrupt - i'm sure some are - but the fact is that often diagnostics is as much an art as a science and there often aren't "right" and "wrong" diagnoses, just what fits the best. and there really _needs_ to be some kind of labeling system - think of what a hellacious mess trying to communicate and learn about these issues would be otherwise. there are millions of symptoms and millions of causes, not to even take into consideration the complications of faked symptoms and idiopathy. "depression" isn't a label created to generate money. it's a category of symptoms used to describe a complex condition so others can understand what you're talking about, and have an idea of how to go about addressing it. and, yes, over-labeling and over-prescribing are legitimate problems.

however - there's no logical reason to blame it on psychiatrists alone. i know this from the inside view - my dad's a psychiatrist and he puts up with crap from every direction for doing a damned good thing for society. the pharmaceutical companies try to push him to use their stupid overpriced drugs, the government has completely dismantled public mental healthcare in our state, the healthcare companies try to squeeze every last penny out by reducing appointments down to the shortest amount of time they can be performed in, malpractice insurance costs a huge amount (often 5-30% of a doctor's income) and psychiatrists are still going to work every day busting their asses to help people who aren't all sunshine and puppies either. plenty of them are drug abusers trying to persuade the doctors to prescribe them something they don't really need, and sometimes a dumb one or two gets the brilliant idea to sue because they did something against dad's advice and fucked themselves over just like he said they would (but he didn't (illegally) restrain them, so obviously it's his fault...?)

as for the OP, interesting. i think the levels are a little strange - they seem so very specific to me - but i'm not surprised by the correlations. i had anxiety issues as a kid, type 6, go figure


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

I have Avoidant Personality Disorder (DSM 662). It gets really bad. Can't live my life...It stopped me in my tracks. Signs of narcissism are also there, thou I think everyone has that to some degree, especially someone with low self confidence, self esteem and envy issues like me.


----------



## Purple Rain (Nov 20, 2009)

I have some avoidant personality tendency but I wouldn't consider it as disorder though, but I am not a 4.


----------

